# Frogs for sale..



## EricB (Mar 2, 2010)

Please respond or pm me what you all have available.
I'm leaning towards adults, but young ones are fine. Eventually they'll grow up.

Reason I'm posting in here is I'm sketchy with shipping.
Although, 2 hours tops is as far as I'll go since gas becomes more than shipping costs. That is unless the frog/frogs are something super rare or pricey.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

i have a trio of vents , i also have a 4 group of imi's i have one adult calling male basti !


----------



## EricB (Mar 2, 2010)

Anything at all?
I'm not really interested in young ones, but as I mentioned.. they work just the same. I just don't want to wind up with all the same sexes once they become old enough for breeding.

I'm still leaning mostly towards tincs and the other larger frogs since I mainly have tanks set up for terrestrials rather than arboreal species.

Shoot me a PM with pricing/line/age/other details.

Thanks.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi Eric
I usually post on the NEFG and the GNYADS email lists.
I am sure there must be a similar list for your state/area??

Anyway,
Shipping this time of year isnt a problem usually. 30-40$ tops using USPS or UPS.

I'll have 1.1 intermedius [250$/pair] with 2 pairs available, and 1.1.1 'Cainarachi Valley' yellow imitators/ INIBICO for 225$/trio

Also have 0.0.4 subadult vents for 35$ each, yellow FG vents from UE.

1.1.1 adult, proven red vittatus, Tor Linbo line. 250$/ trio [I suspect 1.2].

No other adults at this time...

Shawn


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

EricB said:


> Anything at all?
> I'm not really interested in young ones, but as I mentioned.. they work just the same. I just don't want to wind up with all the same sexes once they become old enough for breeding.
> 
> I'm still leaning mostly towards tincs and the other larger frogs since I mainly have tanks set up for terrestrials rather than arboreal species.
> ...


You may be a little far from Baltimore / Timonium but if you go to the MARS IAD show Sept 17-19....I think you'll have a couple hundred adult or semi adult dart frogs to choose from.


----------



## EricB (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't make it to the MARS show this weekend unfortunately, but if anyone has left overs from there, I may be interested. PM me the details.

Thanks.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Eric,

Pigface is selling a lot of frogs...mainly "high end" stuff....but he's located in Pittsburgh if location helps....

My offer still stands.....come over anytime I'm availble and check out the frog room. I have a lot of Tincs and other more reasonably available frogs in addition to pumilio ect.


----------



## EricB (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey man, it's funny you mention that.. I'm actually picking up some frogs from him this weekend. Although this post is going to be next to useless after the weekend. I'm running out of money, well actually I think I already did.. haha

However, I'll keep you posted if we go back out to Harrisburg though as I'm really interested in seeing your setup, and possibly bringing home some souvenirs.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Not to derail..but is that YOU in your icon there Eric? Everytime I see it, I see the....'killer' from Dexter from the first season, which I JUST finished watching this week(I'm behind)..hehehhe

``I'll give you frogs man....just don't...hurt me!``


*grin*



Alex


----------



## EricB (Mar 2, 2010)

Alex, yes it's actually me. 
Unfortunately I've never been in the cast of any type of show, so it may be an impostor. haha


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey Eric

Hope the azureus are doing well for you. If you are still looking, check my recent classifieds.


----------



## EricB (Mar 2, 2010)

Jeremy, those guys are all doing pretty well it seems. 
I think I got one that was way smaller than all of the others, but can't fully remember. That one is still pretty small, but I moved it to a separate enclosure since I suspected aggression or something even though I never seen it. 
A few of the others are getting pretty big though, definitely fat healthy little things. 

I'd love some Giant Oranges, but I've spent far too much on frogs this month that I'm afraid to see my bills. haha


----------



## EricB (Mar 2, 2010)

Mods, please delete.
Out of funds, so this isn't useful at all ...


----------

